# Optional "Delete from Tivo" when transferred to PC



## dougadkins (Jan 24, 2006)

It would be nice to be able to select an optional box to tell the Tivo Desktop to delete the show from the Tivo unit since it's transferred to your PC when using the Tivo Desktop. I'm not saying it does it automatically because not everyone wants to delete once it's transferred to their PC, but the option would be nice.

Doug


----------



## michael new (Jan 13, 2006)

I second that also from Tivo to Tivo! That would be AWESOME


----------

